# Solved: DVD/CD Error Code 39



## RichardFendt (Oct 17, 2007)

How do I get my DVD/CD rewriter to work again?It is showing an error code 39.It doesn't recognise any DVD's and CD's.It doesn't show up on My Computer.I have a DELL XPSM170.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Follow the instructions here to delete the upper and lower filter values in the registry in the location shown in this article. Note, both may not be present.

The technique applies to all Windows versions.

Reboot afterwards.

In some cases burning software may need to be reinstalled to work properly after this.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us


----------



## RichardFendt (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant!Genius!These steps worked perfectly. DVD/CD rewriter symbol appeared on 'My computer' page at long last.-Many many thanks.This has been a problem for the last six months.I even phoned DELL technical advice and they were no help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, you're most welcome. 

I'll take the liberty of marking the thread "Solved" -- for future reference this option is available in the Thread Tools menu when appropriate.


----------

